# Puppy slipping on hard wood floors, advice?



## OEFVet2011 (Nov 20, 2013)

I recently adopted an amazing German Shepherd from a breeder located outside of Houston Texas. Her name is Denver, she's almost 4 months old. 

Everything is going very well in the 3 weeks that I've had her. However, I'm worried that she may break a leg, or damage her hips with all of the slipping and sliding she does on my hardwood floors. Of course, I try to limit her running in my house with lots of exercise outdoors, however, she's a puppy and wants to run everywhere, all the time. 

I have large area rugs in the living area and carpet in the bedrooms, wood in between those. Does anyone have any advice? Should I not be worried?

I was looking at dog traction shoes, boots, socks etc. Any luck with these? I feel like they'd fall off instantly, or she'd take them off herself.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure about the boots but if you can get her to wear them that may solve your problem. We have wooden floors also and 2 GSDs, when my youngest was a puppy I put down cheap mats on the floor as he would slip, especially when playing with my older dog. Now, they are used to the floors and don't slip at all. I have heard of dogs really injuring themselves on slippery surfaces like wooden floors, so until she gets used to it then maybe enforce 'no play' on the floors or put down extra mats, just to be safe while she is still growing


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

I would crate her when your not home, just to be safe. If not a crate, then limit her to a room where she has traction and isn't slipping and sliding while unsupervised. 

I heard from a friend that the boots with two straps stay on fairly well.


----------



## calpal (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, unless it looks like she is really going to hurt herself. You aren't forcing her to run! My 6 month old puppy still slips and slides all over the hardwood and looks like he is having a blast. You should try trimming the fur between her foot pads, if it looks long. The fur could be getting between her pads and the floor and decreasing her traction. 
I suppose you could also try a foot cream like Musher's Secret which helps dogs on ice and snow. I'm not sure if that would make it better or worse. My old dog wore protective boots while hiking, but a puppy might be more interested in chewing them off if she wore them all the time. I'm sure she would get used to boots or socks after a little while.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, lots of cheap rubber-backed rugs (so the rugs don't slip).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We put down a lot of runner type rugs (2'x6' ish? )and keep the toe nails clipped helps.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I put rubber backed rugs on the hardwood to stop the sliding (to save my floors, not the dogs). The tile kitchen they pinball through on the way outside/to food/out of kennels). If their hips are good the sliding floors won't hurt them, and will build environmental confidence. I (quietly) laugh when people say their dog is scared of slick floors... if my dogs were, they'd not survive in my house lol. there is no carpeting.


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

I made a couple of phone calls to carpeters and got cheap carpet off cuts, spent $180 aussie and ended up with a heap of carpet, that if I had bought rugs would of cost me 5-600 easily.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

cheap rugs are best, our boy was slipping and sliding too as pup, well he learned, and even if he runs he wont slip any more


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when our dog was young we had throw rugs and runners everywhere.


----------



## spinkamor (Oct 22, 2012)

My guy does this all the time! I agree with calpal, I wouldn't worry too much either unless it looks like she's hurt. If my guy is running around at home, he just slips and gets back up in less than a second and continues to go about. I've seen him play with other dogs MUCH rougher than this so I'm sure it's not a big deal to him


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hahahaaha jake loves that he runs from backdoor goes right thriugh to the luvibg room you can buy anti skip for paws but I just placed a rubber industrial mat down hes forgot all about it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

